# Ugly Stick Choice



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ugly Stick. Which one? Fishing the jetty. Mostly for snook, reds, sheepshead, etc.etc. Light? Light/Medium action? How long? Just a good all purpose rod I'm looking for.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*For the money*

Nothing beats a ulgystick!!! some people like to spend over $150 for their poles. But i can't see spending $60 for a reel, then spend over $100 on a pole. You should spend as much as you can on the Reel!! I have high price rods, and will never do it again. For the fishing that i do, the Uglystick has done a great job. And they won't break like some of these higher end models. For the type of fishing you are going to do, go to wal-mark (yes wal-mark) they carry the a 2ps uglystick 9ft, med-heavy action, rated for 12 to 30lb line.....And this pole can be used almost anywhere, and get the job done. And for $60 you cant beat it...


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Well if you have to have an ugly stick, by all means get one. I have one a 7 footer. I had a 12 footer. It was just too much for me to handle so I gave it to my son. I prefer the Daiwa eliminator. Lightweight and so far it hasn't let me down. They are a little bit cheaper than the ugly stick and way lighter. Right now I'm using an eight footer and am thinking about a 10 footer to use with a little bit bigger reel.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*For the most part*

I agree with lettypark. There are better rods out there. As for breaking, they do, I have broken two, but for the price Ugly sticks are a good rod. A good 7 or 8 ftr would be good.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Get a $99 Shimano Teramar and forget the heavy old Ugly Sticks. It has a lifetime warranty too.... so the $99 is well worth it. It's strong enough to land huge fish, and still sensitive enough to feel a fish fart.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I didnt mean*

they don't break, they will....but it take alot. And a couple of years ago i belive...They did a study on breaking limits of name brand fishing rods. And the uglystick beat them all hand down, and it was the cheapest....But paying $40 for a uglystick that will perform just as well as a $150 to me its worth it...And i see some people say that the uglystick is heavy I have yet to quick fishing because i got tired casting. (And i do put in alot of hours) And unless you are casting 12ft pole all day, or fishing for a living (day in and day out) the weight issue shouldnt be a problem...and if you were to ask those guys that cast those, big 12ft about weight, being a issue....i am pretty sure they would look at you funny....and if any pole 7ft or smaller is getting to heavy to cast for some...Then you need to hit the Gym


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Like KZ said, get the Teramar. About as strong as the stick but very light and sensitive. You'd rather throw lures with that all day than with the stick. The only thing I like Ugly Sticks for is when you're only casting/retrieving a couple times, like for chunking bait or as a trolling rod offshore. Believe it or not, I've used my Teramar for pitching live bait to schoolie dolphin.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Shimano*

Teramar is a good rod...but when you put it up against the UglyStik "Lite" model (not the regular uglyStik) and put a reel on them. They are about the same,(weight also) now before you shoot this down. Make sure you have held the "lite" model, before you jump on me Now wouldnt you rather spend $40 for a pole, instead of $100...let see You save $60. So if you heart is set on getting a Sahara reel...The $60 can go for that...Total a little over $100 But i would take the saved $60, add $40 to that and get the Shimano Spheros SP6000FA model...This is rated for 12lb test line, and hold 265yds of mono....And there is no way the Sahara even compares to this reel. And you can add Braid line, and not worry about messing up the reel...Saltwater fishing rule....get something meant for saltwater, and alway make sure you spend more money on your Reel then the pole. As this is what will bring in that fish of a lifetime


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I normally don't stick my nose into tackle debates, but I'm bored at the moment so I will throw in an observation that I have made regarding the Ugly Stick.

A few years back, when I started fishing in saltwater, the ol' Uglys were the rods I started with. I figured that they would hold up well in the beat and bang of the pier/bridge environment, and they were cheap enough to buy several. I bought a couple 7 footers for the pier, a couple of 10 footers for the surf, and a heavy 7 foot boat rod for a Penn 4/0 full of 30#. 

I bought them with the intention of passing them to the wife and step-son, when I learned and decided what rods I'd REALLY need for all my fishin'. 

I fished with these the first couple of years, and phased them out as I bought Stars, Crowders, etc. The wife and kid began inheriting the Uglys as I phased them out of my arsenal...

For about the last three years, Miz. RR has been happy with the Uglys, but this year, she has noticed that the "better rods" that I use are lighter, more powerful, and more sensitive. Now she wants Santa Claus to bring her a couple of Star Stellars. She has "outgrown" the Uglys, as most folks that fish a lot do.

Having said all this, my Uglys are NOT GOING ANYWHERE. I will keep them around for the kid and his friends, and as loaner rods when I take a rookie fishing. No other rod out there will stand up as well to the punishment that kids/rookies can dish out, dropping them on the deck, banging guides on the rail, and sticking the tip places it should never go.

Uglys are fishing workhorses, plain and simple, and there's a lot to be said for that.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Uglys are fishing workhorses, plain and simple, and there's a lot to be said for that.


Best quote to sum it up.!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> And there is no way the Sahara even compares to this reel. And you can add Braid line, and not worry about messing up the reel...Saltwater fishing rule....get something meant for saltwater


When I lived at the beach I saltwater fished literally 320+ days per year with my Sahara's and always used braided line, sometimes up to 65-lb test -- without any issues. I only rinsed the reels off about 20 times a year. And you are going to try and tell me they don't hold up for saltwater? B.S!

Seriously though, just because Shimano doesn't market their Sahara (or stradic, or sustain, or stella lines for the matter) as *saltwater* in no way means that aren't suited just fine for the task of saltwater. I guarantee there are far more people out there fishing saltwater with their reels I mentioned above than the 3 spinners they put in their actual *saltwater* line.

JP28, how many Sahara's and how many Spheros do you own? Funny to note that most people who knock Sahara's have never owned one  

Oh, and not to derail, Star and Crowder are other good ones to consider over Ugly Sticks. I do agree with RR, Ugly's will last and they are definite work horses. However, a lighter rod (that is stronger than an Ugly Stick) with a lifetime warranty will be better money spent up front IMHO.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've owned both. The Sahara is great for inshore fishing, but I'll take my Spheros out into the blue water. For abuse, go with the Ugly Stick.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zach*

most of the time,That i say something about something. Is because i have own it I have owned the Spheros,Baitrunner,Sahara, and even the Stradic.....The sustain and Stella are more for show in eyes then anything else, and i rather spend my money on other things Has you can see i have been a Shimano fan, for a few years Yes i have other brands, but i will stick to what we are talking about it. My Sahara was a pretty good reel, got it for freshwater , because of the price and brand...Took it saltwater fishing, but since i am pretty rough, and have new people with me at times...The pretty little gold trim didnt last to long, the bail did start sticking (and still does) and again i wasnt worry about it. Why??? well because at that time i also has the Spheros and baitrunners....The reel might last a long time, with somebody babying it all the time....But even Shimano themselve will tell you. It wasnt meant for heavy abuse in saltwater, so who should i or other listen too. The company that build these reels, People that do own Spheros and Sahara. and compare them or someone that has gotten some good result with it ...over a few years Also I still think that it is BS That somebody spends more on their poles, then they do on their Reels. That will never make any sense to me, but thats my opinion Oh and by the way do you own a Spheros or a baitrunner??? cause if you don't .....well you know the rest


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*heh heh*

I was trying to figure out how a thread on the uglystik, got highjack by fishing reels I guess Zach took this personal again I was just making a statement, about spending more money on your pole (Termar, G-loomis,St.Crox,$100 and more) then a reel, and since the Sahara($60) was talked about. I had to make a point, that the reel needs to be the most important thing you have. I can go and get a $20 pole and put a Spheros reel and be a happy person. Why??? well because i won't have that much trouble, the pole will hold up. oh it might be a little heavy but i can live with that...Now let me go by your thinking (KZ) and get a $20 reel and $100 pole....I am pretty sure that this reel isnt going to last, but what the hell the pole is more important....so i shouldnt have worry ...But seeing that this is a subject on ulgystik....I did talk about the "Lite" model in the uglystik line, that compares right there with The 7ft Teramar....oh except that it's a hell of lot cheaper....Again you are talking about the Teramar (great pole) before you shoot down the Uglystik....get the right one and compare them...The "lite" moded...there are two of them. The inshore one that i am talking about it. And the one in Tiger line....So unless "you" have pick up and held the "Lite" model....your opinions arent really


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Well I guess that settles that then


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ok, Ok, ..............*

Just one other question............

Braid or mono????????...  .....lol

Just kiddin..........


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zach*

I guess i have to eat crow:--| I talk to Dan Thorburn he's the Product support specialist for Shimano American Corp...And he stated even though, some reels don't say Saltwater. All their reels can handled Saltwater use, then i ask why did their own web site. Have saltwater Spinning reels broken into their own class, and other spinning reels into other class...He could'nt answer this. But said that he didnt know it was, broken up like that And that it needed to be change, if that was the case (yea right) Anyway i went straight to the horse mouth, and now, i am eating crow:--| As i stand correct...In other words i was wrong But i will still stand behind that YOU dont spend more on the Pole....don't care what you say


----------

